# Hankook Whitewall Tires P175/70R14



## jleonardo (May 12, 2010)

Performance Plus Tire has P175/70R14 Hankook Whitewall tires available for $59 each. This price includes free shipping. There is a $4.25 handling charge per tire and sales tax applies for California purchases. 

They Can be ordered online at www.performanceplustire.com


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Ghetto187 (Aug 7, 2010)

Cool I Need Two Tires Of This Size


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

i need 4 ship to the chi how much


----------



## Pohororty (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice post. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Good info.:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Great, 3 years ago they were $59. Actually back then I could get them way cheaper...


----------

